# Is Christina Aguilera underrated?



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

I have always found that Christina Aguilera is an underrated artist. Although she was a teen idol like Britney Spears and she has a mannerist style like Mariah Carey, she is much more than those things in my opinion: I think she is really a great singer and she has always been looking for more serious material which can match her singing talent. Etta James is one of her favorites and I do think she is a kind of new Etta James:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

she is a pittsburgh, pa girl


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

I find her voice awful and her oversinging way beyond annoying. She sings like there is a song because of her vocal and not her vocal because of the song. She is way overrated IMO.


----------



## SarahTG (Sep 26, 2017)

nikola said:


> I find her voice awful and her oversinging way beyond annoying. She sings like there is a song because of her vocal and not her vocal because of the song. She is way overrated IMO.


I couldn't agree more. She always seems like she's trying too hard.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

The women is not underrated, she is on the top tier in her profession.

One may make a case that she is overrated but it would fall to a preponderance of the evidence.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Her singing ability is not bad, but sense of music is lacking to me. Worst are the showoff vocal runs with a lot of notes, but lack of real musicality.


----------

